# Newish member..



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi,
I've been lurking on the forum for a couple of months whilst I looked for a TT.
Finally picked one up last Thursday, a black 225 coupe...
Sent off for TTOC membership the same day so looking forward to receiving the membership pack. :lol: 
I'm also up for any meets in the Yorkshire region. It seems we have a few members in the Huddersfield area...
Right, the sun seems to be shining outside, so I'm off out to give the TT her first wash.
Catch y'all later!


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

welcome, best choice of colour too! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I agree ,good choice of colour! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll third that 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

So do I but to shy to show myself on here


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome to the club


----------

